# Anyone use Attic Dek?



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

Just stumbled across this product. Basically a breathable tile flooring option for adding storage space to your attic.

Link :
http:/www.amazon.com/Attic-Flooring-Pack-panels-Gray/dp/B001I0D0MQ

Anyone have any experience using this, or something like it? Anyone able to comment on any structural issues to take into account before adding storage to your attic? It looks like this should not adversely effect the R-value of you insulation so long as you don't compress it (you may have to add some 2x4 shims or something if your insulation is higher than the beams).


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone? Any comments even if you haven't used it? Discussion?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Okay, this looks like an asinine product to me. I can go up into the attic and allow fiberglass to drift through all the openings into my lungs, down the stairs and into the rest of the house.
Stupid product. I don't hate it, because we don't _do_ that here.
Plywood.
Ron


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> Okay, this looks like an asinine product to me. I can go up into the attic and allow fiberglass to drift through all the openings into my lungs, down the stairs and into the rest of the house.
> Stupid product. I don't hate it, because we don't _do_ that here.
> Plywood.
> Ron


I don't get what you're saying here. By going into the attic and putting these in you're going to be creating some sort of toxic fiberglass death cloud? I've worked around insulation before and never found this to be the case. Please explain further. :huh:


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

i was once at a trade show, where they were showing this product. i walked on some they had set up, seemed nice a sturdy, but that's the extent of my experience. I think it's a pretty cool product


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't get it. If you are using it just to walk on, or store a few boxes, I would say that a few random scrap pieces of OSB would be a lot more cost effective.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

It looks cool and all but I'm also not sure what it does that you can't get w/ OSB.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Durt Ferguson said:


> I don't get what you're saying here. By going into the attic and putting these in you're going to be creating some sort of toxic fiberglass death cloud? I've worked around insulation before and never found this to be the case. Please explain further. :huh:


There's a reason exposed fiberglass is covered over.
Ron


----------



## Lockeset (Sep 11, 2010)

I think it's just lighter and more homeowner friendly. I recently brought up dozens of pieces of 2'X8' 3/4" plywood thru my house and into the attic and it was a lot of work. Carrying a shrink-wrapped bundle of those plastic panels looks like cake :wink:


----------



## Lockeset (Sep 11, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> There's a reason exposed fiberglass is covered over.
> Ron


Maybe something is different in your part of the world, but most attics it isn't covered over. There are millions of attics around the country used for storage in which fiberglass insulation is exposed. Even when people put some flooring down, it is very rare for them to cover the entire floor, usually the outskirts of the attic where the roof is very low is left open.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

The product features state: "One square supports up to 200 pounds."

The product description then states: "Strong and sturdy, one square has been tested to support 250 pounds."

These two statements contradict each other.

Elsewhere in the product description it says: "The prefabricated plastic panel squares are secured with screws to the attic floor joints to create flooring space for storage or a stepping stone pathway to get to hard to reach spaces."

Aside from the misuse of the word joints there they obviously meant joists, they are suggesting that their product can be used as a "stepping stone pathway" when the product is only rated for 200 or 250 lbs. depending on which info is accurate. It doesn't give me a lot of confidence in their product. Technical writers are not that expensive. They should either consult with one or fire the one they have. 

However $37.00 for four such panels is not a large investment. Sadly, the product is not eligible for Amazon Prime so tack on another $11.84 for shipping. Order a 4-pack, try them out and if you like them order more. If you weigh in the 200-250 range, I would be real careful about stepping on them.

How is that for discussion?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lockeset said:


> Maybe something is different in your part of the world, but most attics it isn't covered over. There are millions of attics around the country used for storage in which fiberglass insulation is exposed. Even when people put some flooring down, it is very rare for them to cover the entire floor, usually the outskirts of the attic where the roof is very low is left open.


Everytime you put something down on an open grate there will be air movement under the item. With the air movement the fiberglass can become airborne.
Edge exposure of fiberglass isn't too good either. Just because it's done all the time doesn't mean it's a bright thing to do. Like texting in a moving car. 
Ron


----------



## Lockeset (Sep 11, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> Everytime you put something down on an open grate there will be air movement under the item. With the air movement the fiberglass can become airborne.
> Edge exposure of fiberglass isn't too good either. Just because it's done all the time doesn't mean it's a bright thing to do. Like texting in a moving car.
> Ron


Again, millions of houses have exposed fiberglass and it's not common to hear your theory of covering it all up. Your friend GBR in WA recommends only laying small 12" strips of plywood sparcely around the attic floor for storage to keep the joist space open to allow the rising air/moisture thru.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The poster asked opinions, I gave him mine.
Do whatever you want.
Ron


----------

